# Dateigröße vor Upload auslesen



## visiondpc (20. November 2007)

Hallo, 
ich denke mal was ich suche wird wohl nicht möglich sein aber vielleicht kennt ja jemand eine Alternative.
Ich möchte den Benutzern einer Website die Möglichkeit geben Dateien über ein dynamisch erweiterbares Formular hochzuladen. Über zwei Buttons kann der Benutzer das Formular mittels JavaScript um ein Dateifeld erweitern bzw. verringern.
Soweit so gut nur hätte ich es ganz gerne, dass wenn eine vorher festgelegte Dateigröße erreicht ist kein weiteres Dateifeld mehr hinzugefügt werden kann.
Stellt JavaScript da irgendwelche Möglichkeiten zur Verfügung um die Größe der Datei schon vor dem Upload auszulesen? Ich weiß, dass es mit dem IE möglich sein soll sich sogar eine Vorschau anzeigen zu lassen nur zur Dateigröße selber habe ich nichts gefunden.


----------



## lay-z-cow (21. November 2007)

Hi,

also ich kenne sowas z.B. bei bestimmten JS/Flash-Upload-Kombinationen, wie z.B. http://digitarald.de/playground/uplooad.html - Da ist das alles schon integriert. 


Gruß

.:lay-z-cow:. *moo!*


----------



## visiondpc (21. November 2007)

Genau sowas in der Richtung schwebte mir vor. Vielleicht kann man das ja auch ohne Flash übernehmen.


----------

